# Seeking long term mlp rp partner NSFW



## XionMonro (Sep 4, 2018)

Seeking a long term mlp rp  partner as my last one did not work out. I am hoping to find some one with either a mare or stallion oc for an ongoing NSFW, romance alive for life rp, who will be a lover for my mare character. I would like to do it over discord or telegram if we could. I ask that you be able to put a lot of detail into your posts, and be around fairly often as I’m usually on my phone at work and love to rp. I am also a digital artist so I could provide art of your character, as well as art of scenes from the rp of you desire. Thanks!

About my mare character 
She is a Romanian unicorn mare built more like a vannar but blue, and pony sized. She is a bit vocal of her opinion but sweet and loving. She is rather kinky and loves to fool around, but is very loyal to her lover. For the most part she either lives with some one as their room mate or in a hostil or hotel as she enjoys traveling around. She often gets overly frustrated and will just start yelling in Romanian. She tends to lean more towards mares but a stallion could easily win her heart by showing he is a leader. I have a long back story but I will not write it all here as theirs a lot of it. 
I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Scout_Charger (Sep 5, 2018)

Good morning,

I have to say, this sounds right up my alley. Never rolpelayed NSFW with my MLP OC but you kinda got me with "long term" and "romance" 

Ok, I could offer up my ponysona: Scout Charger.
This Stallion here:






He's an earth pony, a bit smaller than Big Macintosh, but roughly the same build.
He is lives by himself and offer guided tours around the evergreen forest as through the ruins within.
He is sarcastic and stubborn, but also very caring for those he holds dear.
There is much more to get to know about him, but same as you I'd not just spill 'll the things here.

If you'd like to try I'd like to see if it works out with us. I got discord as well as telegram, though I prefer discord. If you decide to take me up as a partner just let me know and I'll send you my discord handle ^^

Have a nice day and I hope you'll find exactly what you look for


----------



## XionMonro (Sep 5, 2018)

Scout_Charger said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have to say, this sounds right up my alley. Never rolpelayed NSFW with my MLP OC but you kinda got me with "long term" and "romance"
> 
> ...


Yes I’d love to! I messaged you :3


----------



## XionMonro (Sep 16, 2018)

Still looking...anyone?


----------



## Trooperdawgg (Nov 14, 2018)

im interested


----------

